# Voicemail alert not showing



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but since upgrading to 1.1.2 the alert for my voicemail has stopped showing up. I was curious as to why I had no messages the other day so I checked anyways and I had 9 unheard calls! Has anyone had this problem? Could it be a boot loader problem? I currently have 3.9.
I hope this hasn't been discussed already and apologize if it has.

Peaker


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I had 1.1.2 with 3.9 Bootloader and now 1.1.3 with 3.9 Bootloader and I've not had a problem. My voicemail alerts are still showing up on Fido.  

There used to be a thing in Installer that you could install called "SMS Fix" that would tweak the iPhone to accept messages from +18 (where Fido sends VMs from) but I thought that fix was already included in 1.1.2.


----------



## abrownman (Mar 22, 2008)

*ditto*

it used to work fine when I was on 1.1.2, but ever since i upgraded to 1.1.4 it doesn't show up anymore.

i guess we'll have to keep checking our VMailboxes until a new F/W update.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I know this may be the simplest solution and you may have tried it, but I'm going to mention it anyways just in case. Log into your voicemail, choose "personal options" and make sure "notification on/off is 'on'".


----------



## abrownman (Mar 22, 2008)

i tried that, turned off my phone, and got someone to leave a voicemail message.

i turned it on and stilll, no dice

anyone else with this problem?


----------

